# It's all my fault



## VinhThiMom (Nov 14, 2016)

We had two sweet rats, Shelby and Cinder. Cinder started showing signs of mycoplasma infection. I took her in and got antibiotics, a heat lamp and a humidifier. They said to syringe-feed her baby food because she was dehydrated. I was doing that and apparently doing it wrong because she started choking and died with seconds. It happened so fast. I feel so guilty. She was only 5 months old and Shelby lost her best friend. I can't stop thinking about her choking. I'm so sad. Cinder was my cuddle bug.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm so sorry you lost your rattie.  Don't blame yourself. The vets gave you bad advice, it's not your fault.


----------



## Fidget (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't be hard on yourself. You were trying to do what you were told, and what was best for Cinder. Plus, I'm no vet, but if it only took seconds, I'm thinking the ball was already rolling that direction. I don't think you could have done that much damage in that little time. It may very well have been due to the infection, and not because of syringe feeding at all.

Don't let the guilt rest too heavily on you, okay? Just take what you know about identifying myco and caring for a sick rattie, and use it to make Shelby's life that much better.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

